# I am sick and tired from the clowns…



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am sick and tired of the people who do not show up, late for 3 hours, commit to buy and never contact you later. These guys just take our time from the life and families. I do not know about you, but from now I will get negative feedback in any of these cases.
At least your feedback will show others your reliability as a buyer/seller. and probably will save time  for our hobby

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Hear hear !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't agree more. I keep a list of such offenders and avoid them.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

03pilot said:


> I can't agree more. I keep a list of such offenders and avoid them.


It will be easier to do if these guys will carry "nice" feedback available to everybody for preview.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just make sure you have the guy's cell phone. Then call them 30 mins before the meet time to make sure it's a go.
But yeah, I have to agree. It's annoying when it doesn't work out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I got stuck this past weekend trying to catch a fish for a guy... I missed our meeting time but sent him an email 15 mins before to let him know what was happening. Unfortunately we didn't exchange numbers. He was very understanding and an hour later we were able to meet and do our exchange. Sometimes sh*t happens, but if you keep good lines of communication and you tell people you'll confirm with them shortly before meeting you can avoid all such incidents. If you don't confirm 30 mins before, or whatever time you stipulate, then I assume we're not meeting. That simple. But no one should waste anyone's time. It's not right. We're all here to help one another and learn something while enjoying our hobby.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> I got stuck this past weekend trying to catch a fish for a guy... I missed our meeting time but sent him an email 15 mins before to let him know what was happening. Unfortunately we didn't exchange numbers. He was very understanding and an hour later we were able to meet and do our exchange. Sometimes sh*t happens, but if you keep good lines of communication and you tell people you'll confirm with them shortly before meeting you can avoid all such incidents. If you don't confirm 30 mins before, or whatever time you stipulate, then I assume we're not meeting. That simple. But no one should waste anyone's time. It's not right. We're all here to help one another and learn something while enjoying our hobby.


agree and we should be understanding, but I am talking about real ignorance.
The point of feedback provided (and we should do it) to make others aware of the potential problems

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I would first send a meeting request then set up webex and make sure the conf number is working or skype if necessary. Doc everything and discuss strategy with the team.

hehe jk chill  hey I never backout or offer less.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

What's the issue? There is a feedback and rating system, use it as you see fit.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't wait for them unless they call me and confirm that they are coming. That is the only way it can be done, too many clowns as you said.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

lots of Clown Sellers too! we're in the circus here hehe


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

+1 on the webex LOL!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Anoobias said:


> +1 on the webex LOL!


the best way to show fishy presentation


----------

